
Dark Web Drug Sellers Dodge Police Crackdowns - buildbuildbuild
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/11/technology/online-dark-web-drug-markets.html
======
LinuxBender
I am not interested in illicit drugs, but do these places have regular
pharmaceuticals such as BP drugs and metformin? Using the defacto method of a
doctor giving me a prescription, I can not stock up on BP drugs for
emergencies. I want to be a proper "prepper" [1].

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivalism)

~~~
buildbuildbuild
Yes, but procuring them in this way is almost certainly illegal in your
jurisdiction.

~~~
LinuxBender
I would expect that to be so. Hopefully they target those acquiring the
illicit drugs first.

------
buildbuildbuild
Ironically this is best privately viewed in Tor Browser to avoid their “You’re
in private mode” paywall. (or at the official nytimes3xbfgragh.onion)

